# Help ID a snake



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Found a snake staring at me inside the house.


It somehow got inside, and it's a small snake, you can get a sense of the size from seeing the refrigerator right in front of it. I would say the thickness part is about the same diameter as a pencil.
































Any idea what kind of snake it is? Is it poisonous? Is this a young snake that can grow big or is this the mature size? Sorry I wanted to get a better picture but it was alert and hissing at me.



It went under the refrigerator and I am not sure if I should roll the refrigerator out, and whether that will just end up chasing it into the kitchen cabinets?


The house was built in 1941. There is a crawlspace underneath. I guess I am wondering, is this a one time occurrence or could it mean I have a snake infestation underneath inside the crawlspace?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Google baby Bull Snake


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Small snake, crawlspace, Florida, could equal more baby snakes down there. Roll it out slowly but you need to handle it safely until you know what it is. Even a small poison snake can bite.

Look for any holes through the floor and if no snake is visible put some tape of the holes as a temporary block.

Bud


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Shoot it with a shotgun....bird load...:surprise::biggrin2::wink2:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Aw, hell, looks like a little harmless snake.

Concur with @SeniorCitizen.

But, there's nothing wrong with being careful.

Maybe catch it and "leave it go" as dad would have said?

Let us know what you do.

We'll support you, all the best.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If the tail is blunt and the head is wider than the body it is poisonous. This snake is not poisonous, but even a snake that isn't poisonous, can give you an infection if it bites you. 

We call them spreading adders, but like Senior said, it is a Bull Snake, look at how snubbed nose it is. They do have a nasty disposition. If there is one baby snake there are more and mama isn't far away.


----------

